# Unser Stör schwimmt an der Oberfläche.... Warum?!



## JC84 (25. Juni 2017)

Moin Moin!!!!
Seit ein paar Tagen schwimmt unser Albino immer sehr dicht an der Wasseroberfläche... Außerdem hat er ein Panoramadach auf dem Kopf, also eine Stelle auf dem Kopf die irgendwie transparent wirkt!!! Kein Plan ob das immer so war, ist uns nur halt mal aufgefallen...

Also den haben wir jetzt 2 Jahre... und ist wohl ca 45cm lang... 

Bilder und Wasserwerte folgen...

Wäre schön wenn ich ein paar nützliche Hinweise bekomme... 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Juni 2017)

Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit __ Störe aus aber ich könnte mir vorstellen  da es die letzten Tage sehr heiß war das zu wenig sauerstoff im teich ist.


----------



## ASSchlicki (25. Juni 2017)

__ Störe sind Flussfische und gehören nicht in einen Teich. Sie benötigen Strömung und somit auch ausreichend Sauerstoff.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2017)

Hi Andreas,

Karpfen, Orfen und Goldfische sind auch __ Flußfische

Srömung alleine hat net unbedingt was mit den Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser zu tun. Der ist Temperaturabhänig (ein Fluß mit 30 Grad Wassertemperatur kann weniger O2 aufnehmen und halten wie ein Gartenteich mit 20 Grad)

@JC84

erst mal willkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten

das oben schwimmen sollte in der Tat mit dem warmen Wasser zusammmenhängen (bei Stören sollte das Wasser <20 Grad bleiben da es sonst net mehr genügend Sauerstoffsättigung aufweißt). Die "transparente Stelle am Kopf" könnte Sonnenbrand sein - auch Fische bekommen einen solchen wenn sie an der Oberfläche starker Sonneneinstahlung ausgesetzt sind

MfG Frank


----------

